# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل در درس خوندن !! لطفا بیاید

## mahdi_mi_i

با سلام خدمت همگی  من امسال یازدهم تجربی هستم   خدایش نمیدونم چکار کنم یک روز فیلم های اموزشی میبینم یک روز کتاب گیج شدم کالا نمیدونم چکار کنم خواشا کمک کنید !  فیلم های اموزشی اگه میخوام نگاه کنم خیلی زیاد هستن خسته میشم و ....  کتاب ها هم تستشون که زدم خیلی سخت بودن بلد نبود  خواشا اگه میتونید کمکم کنید بهم بگید خیلی ممنون میشم !  معلم هامون هم اصلا خوب درس نمیدن فرمول میگن + یک مثال ساده و تموم _  چه منبی خوبه به نظرتون و خیلی تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## Parla11

*معلماى ما هم کار شاخی نمیکنن اما قرار نیست خودتو تو فيلماي آموزشی غرق کنی. قرار نیست اونا زیاد معجزه کنن.
همینقدر که درس و بفهمی, بدونی که چی میگه کافیه. تو باید بیشتر وقتت و رو تست بزاری. اگه واست سختن, درس نامه رو خوب بخون.
درس نامه ها رو اگه خیلی خوب بخونی, معمولا(معمولن) از پس نستا هم برمياى
موفق باشی*

----------


## -Sara-

شما اول باید درس رو بفهمید
تا بتونید تست بزنید
خودتون بشینید از روی کتاب بخونید و نهایتا اگه نفهمیدید برید سراغ کتابای کمک اموزشی یا همون فیلما و قسمتی که یادنگرفتین رو ببینید

----------


## mlt

حالا مدارس تیزهوشان بزاری کنار بقیه مدرسه ها همینجوری درس میدن معلماشون
خب حتما کتاب سطح بالا گرفتی که تستاش برات سختن بیا از متوسط شروع کن 
اگه میخوای خیالت راحت باشه که دوازدهم برسی پایه رو با دوازدهم بخونی بشین یازدهم رو شخم بزن همین امسال


> با سلام خدمت همگی  من امسال یازدهم تجربی هستم   خدایش نمیدونم چکار کنم یک روز فیلم های اموزشی میبینم یک روز کتاب گیج شدم کالا نمیدونم چکار کنم خواشا کمک کنید !  فیلم های اموزشی اگه میخوام نگاه کنم خیلی زیاد هستن خسته میشم و ....  کتاب ها هم تستشون که زدم خیلی سخت بودن بلد نبود  خواشا اگه میتونید کمکم کنید بهم بگید خیلی ممنون میشم !  معلم هامون هم اصلا خوب درس نمیدن فرمول میگن + یک مثال ساده و تموم _  چه منبی خوبه به نظرتون و خیلی تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> *معلماى ما هم کار شاخی نمیکنن اما قرار نیست خودتو تو فيلماي آموزشی غرق کنی. قرار نیست اونا زیاد معجزه کنن.
> همینقدر که درس و بفهمی, بدونی که چی میگه کافیه. تو باید بیشتر وقتت و رو تست بزاری. اگه واست سختن, درس نامه رو خوب بخون.
> درس نامه ها رو اگه خیلی خوب بخونی, معمولا(معمولن) از پس نستا هم برمياى
> موفق باشی*


با سلام . اخه میدونی چیه بعضی درسنامه ها خیلی زیادن یا اضافه گفتن چه برای برای منم های حفظی چه یاد گیری _ حفظی معلم ما میگفت خود کتاب میاد پس اونا الکی خودنشون درسته ؟ ؟

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> شما اول باید درس رو بفهمید
> تا بتونید تست بزنید
> خودتون بشینید از روی کتاب بخونید و نهایتا اگه نفهمیدید برید سراغ کتابای کمک اموزشی یا همون فیلما و قسمتی که یادنگرفتین رو ببینید


مشکل اینجاس کتاب درسی خالی بخونی بری روی کتاب های کمک اموزشی تست بزنی اصلا نمیتونی درست بزنی یا چیزای هست که داخل کتاب اصلی نیست !! درسته ؟؟؟؟

----------


## -Sara-

اونقد کسایی هستن اینجا که خیلی خوب بلدن راهنمایی کنن
ولی شما واستون الان تست و این حرفا یکم زود نیست؟
بله درسته همه ی مطالب داخل کتاب نیست و درسایی که شما فک میکنید ضعیف هستید رو حتما باید درسنامشو بخونید.
مثلا شیمی من اول درسنامه هارو میخوندم بعدچندتایی تست میزدم و اخر کار که خوب یاد گرفتم میرفتم سراغ فار.

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> حالا مدارس تیزهوشان بزاری کنار بقیه مدرسه ها همینجوری درس میدن معلماشون
> خب حتما کتاب سطح بالا گرفتی که تستاش برات سختن بیا از متوسط شروع کن 
> اگه میخوای خیالت راحت باشه که دوازدهم برسی پایه رو با دوازدهم بخونی بشین یازدهم رو شخم بزن همین امسال


با سلام و تشکر بابت نظر . کتاب اموزشی یک چند تا خیلی سبز . بعدش اره خب میخوام امسال خوب بخونم ولی منبع خوبی ندارم یک بار میرم فیلم میبینم خسته میشم یک بار کتاب نمیدونم گیج شدم چکار کنم ؟؟؟!

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> اونقد کسایی هستن اینجا که خیلی خوب بلدن راهنمایی کنن
> ولی شما واستون الان تست و این حرفا یکم زود نیست؟
> بله درسته همه ی مطالب داخل کتاب نیست و درسایی که شما فک میکنید ضعیف هستید رو حتما باید درسنامشو بخونید.
> مثلا شیمی من اول درسنامه هارو میخوندم بعدچندتایی تست میزدم و اخر کار که خوب یاد گرفتم میرفتم سراغ فار.


به نظر شما اول مطلب کتاب بخونم بعد مطلب کمک اموزشی بعدش تست بزنم ؟؟؟؟ 
ببخشید فار چیه ؟؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

> به نظر شما اول مطلب کتاب بخونم بعد مطلب کمک اموزشی بعدش تست بزنم ؟؟؟؟ 
> ببخشید فار چیه ؟؟


منظورش کتاب آزمون شیمی فار که خیلی سطحش بالاس 
درگیر ویدیو اموزشی نشو خیلی وقت گیرن

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> منظورش کتاب آزمون شیمی فار که خیلی سطحش بالاس 
> درگیر ویدیو اموزشی نشو خیلی وقت گیرن


اره واقعا خواستم با ویدویو اموزشی پیش برم که خسته شدم خیلی طولانی اخرشم هیچی یاد نمیگری . به نظرت چکار کنم ؟

----------


## mlt

تو مبتکران شیمی خوندی؟درسنامش از صدتا فیلم بهتره.البته برا همین یازدهم خوبه تو سال دوازدهم نمیشه تمومش کرد حجیمه


> با سلام و تشکر بابت نظر . کتاب اموزشی یک چند تا خیلی سبز . بعدش اره خب میخوام امسال خوب بخونم ولی منبع خوبی ندارم یک بار میرم فیلم میبینم خسته میشم یک بار کتاب نمیدونم گیج شدم چکار کنم ؟؟؟!

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

> تو مبتکران شیمی خوندی؟درسنامش از صدتا فیلم بهتره.البته برا همین یازدهم خوبه تو سال دوازدهم نمیشه تمومش کرد حجیمه


به نظرت داخل کمک اموزشی ها درس نامه اون متن حفظی هارو هم یاد بگیرم یا حفظی ها فقط متن کتاب ؟؟

----------


## mlt

درسنامه چیز حفظی خارج کتاب نداری اگه حفظیات داره قطعا مال کتاب درسی هست اون نکاتی که تو کمک اموزشی میارن مفهومیه نه نکته حفظی...مثلا همون مبتکران تو بعضی ایستگا هاش گفته مثلا این نکات به خاطر بسپارید که اینا همون متن کتابه


> به نظرت داخل کمک اموزشی ها درس نامه اون متن حفظی هارو هم یاد بگیرم یا حفظی ها فقط متن کتاب ؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

اول کتاب درسی اولویت باشه 
قسمتایی که واقعا نمیفهمی و نیاز داری برو سراغ فیلم و سایر منابع آموزشیت 
مهم تر از همه اینا خودتو با تست و تمرین درگیر کن تا لوب مطلب بیاد دستت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Sara-

> به نظر شما اول مطلب کتاب بخونم بعد مطلب کمک اموزشی بعدش تست بزنم ؟؟؟؟ 
> ببخشید فار چیه ؟؟


ببینید شما باید به مطلب کتاب مسلط بشید که ببینید اصلا درس چیه و درمورد چه موضوعیه
مثلا درنورد شیمی من خودم درسنامه های مبتکران رو میخونم چون واقعا کتابای خوبیه!
بعوش میرم سراغ فار 
یه کتاب هستش که ازمونه و سطح بالایی داره ولی اوایلش سخته وقتی حل کنی کم کم دستت میاد.
مثلا درمورد زیست خوندن درسنامه اجبار نیست 
باید خودتون نوع خوندنتون دستتون بیاد.

----------

